# Gaffe Elettra Lamborghini: "Mago Merlino è un merlo". Video.



## fabri47 (13 Gennaio 2021)

*Gaffe Elettra Lamborghini: "Mago Merlino è un merlo". Video.*

Incredibile *gaffe *da parte di *Elettra Lamborghini*. Durante un gioco nel programma *Stasera Tutto è Possibile*, in onda su Rai 2, la Lamborghini doveva indovinare il labiale di Sergio Friscia che diceva "_*Merlino *addestrò Artù per tre anni_". 

Alla fine del gioco, dopo una prestazione dimenticabile ha affermato: "_Non può essere, altrimenti *Artù sarebbe un merlo*_". La frase ha scatenato le risate del conduttore Stefano De Martino e di tutti gli ospiti in studio.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Gennaio 2021)




----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Il degrado


----------



## sacchino (13 Gennaio 2021)

Ha sempre l'uccello in testa.


----------



## Gekyn (14 Gennaio 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ha sempre l'uccello in testa.



e non solo in testa.....


----------

